#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργαλεία >  > > >  >  > Λογισμικό >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  > LH-Λογισμική - Fespa: Διαστασιολόγηση υποστυλώματος

## sundance

Είναι λογικό το παρακάτω?

Πώς επιλέγονται τα τελικά σίδερα που τοποθετούνται?

http://img233.imageshack.us/img233/2979/15243691.jpg

----------


## leo

Γιατί να μην είναι;

Απ αυτά τα λίγα που βλέπω απ το τεύχος....

Έχεις μια διατομή 40x40, οπλισμό στις πλευρές και με ομοιομόρφιση... 

Σου έχει επομένως τοποθετήσει συνολικά 4Φ20 + 12Φ16 = 12,64 + 24 = 36,64cm^2 ==> 
                                                                                                ρ% = 36,64/40*40 = 2,29%  ΣΩΣΤΑ ΜΕΧΡΙ ΕΔΩ

Πάμε να δούμε την απαίτηση:
Στη μια πλευρά έχεις απαίτηση Y: 13,35cm^2  και στην άλλη  διεύθυνση Ζ: 13,60cm^2  με τα 6.40cm^2  στις γωνίες.
οπότε σου τοποθετεί  6Φ16 = 12cm^2 σε κάθε πλευρά + τα όποια χρειάζεται για τις γωνίες και αν έχω καταλάβει την όπλιση σου τοποθετεί στις γωνίες κάτι της παραπάνω απ 6,40cm^2 στα  7.14cm^2.


Μπορείς να λύσεις ξανά το αρχείο σου, ΧΩΡΙΣ Ομοιομόρφιση; 

Να δούμε τι συμπεριφορά θα έχει στην όπλιση σου;




Κάτι που λησμόνησα μιας και το είδα σήμερα πάλι, το ρ% στα Μέγιστα Οπλισμών Κάμψης  για ΣΣ:-z 0.850% και ΣΣ:+χ 0,835% είναι αυτά που απαιτεί η διατομή σου.
Αλλά αυτό που ελέγχεις είναι ο ΤΕΛΙΚΑ ΤΟΠΟΘΕΤΟΥΜΕΝΟΣ ΟΠΛΙΣΜΟΣ να είναι >1%.



Αυτά. :Χαρούμενος:

----------


## sundance

> Στη μια πλευρά έχεις απαίτηση Y: 13,35cm^2  και στην άλλη  διεύθυνση Ζ: 13,60cm^2  με τα 6.40cm^2  στις γωνίες.


Ευχαριστώ! Όμως το παραπάνω από που προκύπτει? Δεν έχω καταλάβει....

Βάζοντας σε ανεξάρτητο προγραμματάκι σε διατομή 40/40, οπλισμο 4Φ18 + 12Φ14 (*1,80%*) επαρκεί κανονικά η διατομή (????)

----------


## leo

Το έλυσες χωρίς ομοιομόρφιση; 

Επίσης επάρκεια έχεις ή κάνεις Ικανοτικό;

----------


## sundance

Δεν το έλυσα ακόμη. Αύριο.

Λύνω με q=1,5...δεν κάνω ικανοτικό.

----------


## sundance

γιατι προκυπτει αυτη η διαφορα στον διαμηκη οπλισμο των ακρων?

----------

